# iMac Plex Wake Up



## soulau (29 Novembre 2015)

Mon IMac se met en veille pendant l'utilisation de Plex avec l'Apple TV 3. Après le visionnement d'un film, je dois réveiller sur place mon Mac pour passer à autre chose . Une solution ? Merci d'avance...


----------



## Bombigolo (29 Novembre 2015)

Voir dans tes préférences système la rubrique économie d'énergie ?


----------

